# Halobolin review



## thetitan (May 24, 2015)

Anyone use? I'm looking for some insight on the product can't find any solid reviews.  
Sides? Pct? 

Stats 
24yo 5"10 205 17%bf


----------



## Kazdad (May 26, 2015)

Halobolin is a decent thing to run. The only downside to it in my eyes is, you need to run it in a higher dose than most others. The results are noticed rather quickly, within a few weeks. It is a methyl PH, so it is toxic on the liver. So if you do decide to run it, get yourself some Liv 52 DS to run with it also. You can buy a 5 pack of it on Amazon for rather cheap. Drink a lot of water with it as well to keep your kidneys and liver properly flushed. There are places here where you can buy stuff that is better for around the same price, but to each is their own.


----------



## thetitan (May 26, 2015)

Kazdad said:


> Halobolin is a decent thing to run. The only downside to it in my eyes is, you need to run it in a higher dose than most others. The results are noticed rather quickly, within a few weeks. It is a methyl PH, so it is toxic on the liver. So if you do decide to run it, get yourself some Liv 52 DS to run with it also. You can buy a 5 pack of it on Amazon for rather cheap. Drink a lot of water with it as well to keep your kidneys and liver properly flushed. There are places here where you can buy stuff that is better for around the same price, but to each is their own.



Can I ask what results were the results? Any jitters or heart racing or anything

also I was planning on just using milk thistle and I drink a gallon a day.


----------



## Kazdad (May 27, 2015)

thetitan said:


> Can I ask what results were the results? Any jitters or heart racing or anything
> 
> also I was planning on just using milk thistle and I drink a gallon a day.



I did not notice anything out of the ordinary while on it. Milk thistle is a good thing to run, but since it is a 17a-methyl PH, I would STRONGLY suggest using Liv 52. You can buy a 5 pack for like $20 on amazon, and that will keep you covered taking it every day twice a day. It will last longer than your run with this PH. A gallon a day is a must in my eyes.


----------



## thetitan (May 27, 2015)

Ok thanks il give it a try and see how it goes


----------



## Brainfreeze (Jul 1, 2015)

How were the sides?


----------



## thetitan (Jul 1, 2015)

Brainfreeze said:


> How were the sides?



I didn't notice anything maybe a little chest acne but nothing really for sides I leaned out great not really huge muscle gains but body fat dropped very happy.  I also stacked it with Ostarine mk2866 
first week I used one a day and the rest of the cycle 2 a day and 2 cycle support (liver and kidney guard).  A gallon of water a day and low carb diet high protein and huge carb meal once a week.
Training was about three times a week.  I drank while on the cycle nothing bad happened but wouldn't recommend it.

start about 205 5'10 bf 17%
end 195 bf 11-12%


----------

